# IN STOCK - Serpent Elevate RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/11/18)

THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!!!














Collaborated with Suck My Mod, Wotofo introduces Serpent Elevate RTA Tank Atomizer, which is a 24mm diameter, top filling system, capable of holding up to 3.5ml of your favorite e-liquid. Additional, the package includes a break-proof bubble tube to provide larger capacity option. Made of German PEEK, Wotofo Serpent Elevate RTA features silky smooth surface with mystic snake scale decoration and gives a high-end look. The design of adjustable top airflow with 2 wide air slots can prevent leaking effectively, differing from all its precedents. The Serpent Elevate RTA supports Intuitive single coil, there are four terminals on this postless deck for building coils. What’s more, the breakthrough air splitting structure and scientific redirecting system will bring exceptionally intense flavor.


*Specifications:*

Diameter: 24mm

Threading: 510 thread

E-liquid Capacity: 3.5ml

Filling Method: Top filling

Airflow Type: Adjustable top airflow

Insulator Material: German PEEK

Extra Accessory: 4.5ml bubble tube, Coil trimming tool



*Package Includes:*

1 x Serpent Elevate RTA

1 x Coil Trimming Tool

1 x Extra Drip Tip

1 x 510 Drip Tip Adapter

1 x Bubble Tube

1 x User Manual

1 x Clapton Coil

1 x 3mm Agleted Cotton Strip

1 x Extra Orings & Screws

Included coil specs:

Framed Staple Clapton Coil

(28G+38G*9+28G)+36G N80

ID 3mm

0.33ohm (40W-55W)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-serpent-elevate-rta-by-suck-my-mod-wotofo

[RSVP=55478]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/18)

Done! Boom!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/12/18)

The waiting is driving me bonkers. Havent been this excited to try out a RTA in a very long time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (5/12/18)

BLACK AND SILVER ELEVATE HAVE ARRIVED!!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-serpent-elevate-rta-by-suck-my-mod-wotofo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/18)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

Thank you , SIR , one more item to add to my 2018 CHRISTMAS wishlist !...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

